# 1999 Mercury Villager/Nissan Quest Knock Sensor Relocation P0325 Code



## tony2005contour (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi there! Newbie here. I couldn't find the Quest forum so I will post this here and hope that a moderator will move it to the correct forum. 

1999 Mercury Villager/Nissan Quest Knock Sensor Relocation.

Parts list
1.	Knock Sensor - Advance Auto Part/Number S8731
2.	Carquest by BWD Pigtail P/N S28423
3.	Dorman Butt Connector P/N 85480 (or quick connect terminals)
4.	Wire Conduit P/N 85632
5.	Dorman 18 gauge wire P/N 86753 (preferably white color)
6.	Autocraft 3/8 inch ring connector P/N 86417 (optional)
7.	Flange Bolt (Crown Bolt) 5/16” – 18 x 1”, Home Depot P/N 68278
8.	Electrical Tape P/N 4218-BA-40

Tools list
1.	Socket wrench (to disconnect battery negative terminal, to install knock sensor and disconnect Connector C149)
2.	Flat head screw driver (to unhook Connector C149)
3.	Wire cutter (to cut and strip wires)
4.	Pliers (to crimp butt connectors)

Instructions
1.	Disconnect battery negative terminal
2.	Screw Knock Sensor (with flange bolt) into engine block next to A/C compressor. The hole is already pre-manufactured.
3.	Connect pigtail into K/S. Looking towards the K/S, the left terminal is the K/S wire and the right terminal is the ground wire. Splice 18 gauge wire to the K/S wire and extend K/S wire to the Connector C149. C149 is near the power steering reservoir. C149 is the big black rectangular connector (2” x 2 “ x 4 “), which has a bolt in the middle.
4.	Connect K/S wire to the back of C149 You may have to unbolt it and using the screw driver, unclip it from the metal stand to give yourself more room to cut and splice the K/S wire. Cut white wire from Pin 37 about 2 inches from the back of C149. Splice K/S wire using butt connector to the white wire towards back of C149. Looking at the back of C149, Pin 37 is the 4th from the top right and has a white wire. This white wire leads to the PCM.
5.	Reinstall C149.
6.	Use wire conduit to cover K/S wire. Tape up the ends of the conduit. Reinstall battery ground terminal. At this point the K/S relocation is complete.
7.	Optional. If you want, you may extend the ground wire from the pigtail (right side) and attach it using a ring connector to the ground on the side of the right fender near the power steering reservoir. There is already a screw with another ground wire there. This step is not necessary as the engine block has a direct ground to the PCM.

Good luck and happy driving without the P0325 code anymore.


----------



## tony2005contour (Jul 20, 2015)

*Updated/Edited with new information. Villager/Quest Knock Sensor*

1999 Mercury Villager/Nissan Quest Knock Sensor Relocation P0325 Code.

Parts list
1.	Knock Sensor - Advance Auto Part/Number S8731
2.	Carquest by BWD Pigtail P/N S28423 (need to cut slots in it to fit Knock Sensor)
3.	Dorman Butt Connector P/N 85480 (or quick connect terminals)
4.	Wire Conduit P/N 85632
5.	Dorman 18 gauge wire P/N 86753 (preferably white color)
6.	Autocraft 3/8 inch ring connector P/N 86417
7.	Flange Bolt (Crown Bolt) 5/16” – 18 x 1”, Home Depot P/N 68278
8.	Electrical Tape P/N 4218-BA-40

Tools list
1.	Socket wrench (to disconnect battery negative terminal, to install knock sensor and disconnect Connector C149)
2.	Flat head screw driver (to unhook Connector C149)
3.	Wire cutter (to cut and strip wires)
4.	Pliers (to crimp butt connectors)

Instructions
1.	Disconnect battery negative terminal
2.	Screw Knock Sensor (with flange bolt) into engine block next to A/C compressor. The hole is already pre-manufactured.
3.	Connect pigtail (need to cut slots in it to fit K/S) into K/S. Looking towards the K/S, the left terminal is the K/S wire and the right terminal is the ground wire. Splice 18 gauge wire to the K/S wire and extend K/S wire to the Connector C149. C149 is near the power steering reservoir. C149 is the big black rectangular connector (2” x 2 “ x 4 “), which has a bolt in the middle.
4.	Connect K/S wire to the back of C149. This is the wire bundle which goes to the old K/S. You may have to unbolt it and using the screw driver, unclip it from the metal stand to give yourself more room to cut and splice the K/S wire. Cut white wire from Pin 37 about 2 inches from the back of C149. Splice K/S wire using butt connector to the white wire towards back of C149. Looking at the back of C149, Pin 37 is the 4th from the top right and has a white wire. This white wire leads to the other half (front) of C149 which then leads to the PCM.
5.	Extend the ground wire from the pigtail (right side) and attach it using a ring connector (optional to use ring connector) to the ground on the side of the right fender near the power steering reservoir. There is already a screw with another ground wire there.
6.	Reinstall C149.
7.	Use wire conduit to cover K/S wire. Tape up the ends of the conduit. Reinstall battery ground terminal.

Note: 
This relocation applies to 1999 to 2002 model years.
For 1998 and earlier model years, substitute Connector C149 for Connector C189. The old K/S white wire (labeled as AV27 in DVD manual) goes to the Pin on the top second from right (looking at the back of C189). Back refers to the side which goes towards the old K/S. You need to look for a hole in the engine to fit the new K/S and a ground to fit the new ground wire as it might be the same for 1998 and earlier model years.


----------



## tony2005contour (Jul 20, 2015)

Advance Auto has another pigtail which appears to be a better fit without having to cut slots in it or shaving the parts jutting out of the knock sensor.
CARQUEST by BWD pigtail P/N 28419A

Youtube link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pW7JTDCNzQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tony2005contour (Jul 20, 2015)

_Revised using Knock Sensor with wire attached (eliminates the extra pigtail)._

1999 Mercury Villager/Nissan Quest Knock Sensor Relocation P0325 Code.
Parts list
1.	BWD Ignition Knock (Detonation) Sensor - Advance Auto Part/Number S8759
2.	Dorman Butt Connector P/N 85480 (or quick connect terminals) 
3.	Wire Conduit P/N 85632
4.	Dorman 18 gauge wire P/N 86753 (preferably white color)
5.	Autocraft 1/4 inch ring connector P/N 85415 (optional)
6.	Flange Bolt (Crown Bolt) 5/16” – 18 x 1”, Home Depot P/N 68278
7.	Electrical Tape P/N 4218-BA-40
Tools list
1.	Socket wrench (to disconnect battery negative terminal, to install knock sensor and disconnect Connector C149)
2.	Flat head screw driver (to unhook Connector C149)
3.	Wire cutter (to cut and strip wires)
4.	Pliers (to crimp butt connectors)
Instructions
1.	Disconnect battery negative terminal
2.	Screw Knock Sensor (with flange bolt) into engine block next to A/C compressor. The hole is already pre-manufactured.
3.	Looking towards the K/S, the left terminal is the K/S wire and the right terminal is the ground wire. Cut off K/S connector and splice 18 gauge wire to the K/S wire and extend K/S wire to the Connector C149. C149 is near the power steering reservoir. C149 is the big black rectangular connector (2” x 2 “ x 4 “), which has a bolt in the middle.
4.	Connect K/S wire to the back of C149. This is the wire bundle which goes to the old K/S. You may have to unbolt it and using the screw driver, unclip it from the metal stand to give yourself more room to cut and splice the K/S wire. Cut white wire from Pin 37 about 2 inches from the back of C149. Splice K/S wire using butt connector to the white wire towards back of C149. Looking at the back of C149, Pin 37 is the 4th from the top right and has a white wire. This white wire leads to the other half (front) of C149 which then leads to the PCM.
5.	Extend the ground wire from the K/S (right side) and attach it using a ring connector (optional to use ring connector) to the ground on the side of the right fender near the power steering reservoir. There is already a screw with another ground wire there.
6.	Reinstall C149.
7.	Use wire conduit to cover K/S wire. Tape up the ends of the conduit. Reinstall battery ground terminal.

Note: 
The relocation applies to 1999 to 2002 model years.
For 1998 and earlier model years, substitute Connector C149 for Connector C189. The old K/S white wire (labeled as AV27 in DVD manual) goes to the Pin on the top second from right (looking at the back of C189). Back refers to the side which goes towards the old K/S. You need to look for a hole in the engine to fit the new K/S and a ground to fit the new ground wire as it might not be the same for 1998 and earlier model years.


----------



## Jeff Cuneo (Jun 5, 2017)

*1999 mercury villager knock sensor typo*

can someone please correct it that the bolt below the distributor to bolt the knock sensor to--for relocation is NOT 5/16-18 its metric m8---1.25---X30mm also its not one inch--that would barely catch one or 2 threads. get the 30 mm. That gives about half inch of FULL engagement. 5/16s will act like its going in only because its somewhat close to the metric--causing confusion.


----------



## rotf101 (Jan 14, 2019)

*1993 to 1998 Villager/Quest Knock Sensor Relocation*

I'm bringing up a really old post, because I found both of your guys' incredibly helpful Youtube videos about the relocation on 1999 to 2002 Quest and Villagers, but I couldn't find instructions for the first gen 1993 to 1998 vehicles. I ended up rooting around in the manual to figure out which wire to cut. I posted a writeup with pictures on my blog for other folks who might be looking to do the same: rotf101.wordpress.com/2019/01/14/1993-1998-quest-villager-knock-sensor-relocation/

Sorry for making you guys copy+paste. Forum won't let me post a URL without having made additional posts prior.


----------



## Matthew Graham (Jul 24, 2019)

rotf101's write up is excellent and applies to a lot of that generation of Nissan VG 3.0 motors assuming that notice to slight shifts of mount points and brackets to fit in those engine compartments is taken. I've been through a few posts on forums and watched the videos.
To break it down simply, to relocate the knock sensor (KS), find an engine attached mount point, splice or make jumper connection wire, reread all information again, then attach. Whether you a make clean and sleek repair or a ghetto hanging all about repair is all in you. But if you do the connections and mounting as guided and instructed, this relocation repair is without fault.


----------

